

Electric Motorcycle Hits 150 MPH, Breaks Speed Record - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/09/electric-motorcycle-mission-motors-speed-record-bonneville.php

======
furyg3
Um, here's the Killacycle hitting 155 MPH 2 years ago:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDHJNG2PngQ>

And on thier website they claim a best speed of 172.19 MPH:
<http://www.killacycle.com/>

~~~
mikeryan
Different kinds of events. Drag racing is a single run over 1/4 mile

Land speed record events time two runs within a set amount of time, both runs
in opposite directions to account for wind. I think in this case a mile.

~~~
MikeCapone
Exactly. Killacycle is very cool too, but a whole other kind of beast.

------
hughprime
Given a decent budget this doesn't sound like a tricky record to break. If you
set out to build a purpose-built electric motorcycle dragster for the purposes
of setting land speed records (as opposed to this, which actually looks like a
street-usable vehicle), it should be possible to get up to 200 mph without too
much difficulty.

By comparison, you can stroll down to your local Suzuki dealer, plonk down a
mere $14,000 for a Habayusa, and ride away at 188 mph, or 206 mph if you
remove the limiter.

Hmmm, anyone got a couple of million spare and want to sponsor an electric
motorcycle land speed record attempt?

------
mds
This is another cool one, the MotoCzysz Ep1c:
[http://www.autoblog.com/2009/06/08/motoczysz-releases-
pics-o...](http://www.autoblog.com/2009/06/08/motoczysz-releases-pics-of-e1pc-
electric-superbike-complete-wit/)

They entered in the Isle of Mann TT this year, and probably had the fastest
bike in the zero-emission class, but ended early due to mechanical problems.

------
masomenos
Cool, hadn't heard that electrics were so far along.

As soon as they're $65,000 cheaper, I'm signing up.

------
WALoeIII
GO KARL & DURKEE!

